# every pregnant woman should see this



## CupcakeFairy2

I was browsing through some you tube videos about pregnancy when I came across a documentary called the business of being born. I hate pain and even though I gave birth one before, it was a traumatizing event that has stuck with me. Therefore I never imagined I would EVER consider having a natural birth or a birth that did not include a team of doctors close by. I must say though, this film was inspiring. It really makes you think and start to question giving birth as most of us know it. I strongly encourage you ladies to watch this and give me your feedback :)


----------



## kazine

I'm only 14 minutes in and I'm so annoyed!


----------



## kazine

An amazing eye opener. I was thinking about a home birth but now I'm pretty set on it in my mind. 

Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## CupcakeFairy2

kazine said:


> An amazing eye opener. I was thinking about a home birth but now I'm pretty set on it in my mind.
> 
> Thank you so much for posting.

you are so welcome! im glad you liked it :happydance:


----------



## ttc bubby no2

I made my mum watch it when she was against me having a home birth. It helped her understand my choice and she was more supportive afterwards which was great.

I watched it before having my first, I still chose hospital but it was a good starting point to understanding birth and the effect of interventions.


----------



## solitaire89

I think all pregnant women should watch it - not to scare them out of a hospital, but to show that there is an alternative to the "medical emergency" type birth that is portrayed in the media, and that there are some HCP that don't know this!
I think it is a very thought provoking film. I didn't discover it until after I'd had my LO, but it reinforced what I had discovered from my own research.


----------



## kanga

Do you have a link please. I've got lots of search results for the business of being born. Thank you xx


----------



## Kate7590

I wanted to watch it but youtube comes up with tonnes of results so have no idea which is the right one...


----------



## 2Pups4Kids

I think this relates more to the US, no? Making money is much less of a factor of care here in Canada as far as I know... I've never felt rushed by doctors here or felt as though I was just another $number$. If others have to/can wait so that you get the best care, then so be it.

But who knows maybe I'm in denial :haha:


----------



## magicwhisper

i found it on youtube, even though i am not living in america i may watch it. it sounds interesting


it is based in america which has a completly different healthcare system to the uk


----------



## kazine

MagicWhisper I'm in UK and I watched it. The fundamentals of home births dont' really change from country to country so I enjoyed it


----------



## magicwhisper

ahh okay, i will still watch it then :D


----------



## OurLilFlu

2Pups4Kids said:


> I think this relates more to the US, no? Making money is much less of a factor of care here in Canada as far as I know... I've never felt rushed by doctors here or felt as though I was just another $number$. If others have to/can wait so that you get the best care, then so be it.
> 
> But who knows maybe I'm in denial :haha:

I've worked as a nurse in labour and delivery in Canada and currently work postpartum and it's surprising to see what the doctors will say to speed up and induction or prematurely suggest a c section... It's frustrating... It happens everywhere, some docs waaaaayy more than others but when it gets down to it, when we need beds or the doc needs to go home the game changes pretty quick :(

When anyone asks me if I'm going to deliver 'here' (aka. At work) I nearly always have to stop myself from laughing and just simply say 'nope, not a chance, I have a midwife!'
Oh and ps. It's also on Netflix here. Loved it. Make everyone watch it.


----------



## magicwhisper

i am hoping the comsultant won;t want to be there for my delivery tbh i know he will be aware that i will be in labour ect but i am worried he will try and assist that he speeds stuff up which unless medicaly necessary i dont want :shrug:

i wish i could have a home birth but i cant :cry:


----------



## solitaire89

magicwhisper said:


> i am hoping the comsultant won;t want to be there for my delivery tbh i know he will be aware that i will be in labour ect but i am worried he will try and assist that he speeds stuff up which unless medicaly necessary i dont want :shrug:
> 
> i wish i could have a home birth but i cant :cry:

I know you can't stop the medical team from doing what they are supposed to do, but you can put measures into place to do some "damage limitation". Getting your OH/birthing partner on side is key to all of this. This may be even more spectacular if you have more than one, or a whole family on side. Imagine if your consultant walks in and says "right, 'x' needed here..." and your birth companions say in unison "wait". I have a list of questions that you can ask - it spells BRAINS, i.e. use them ;) However, they were more for the birth partners rather than labouring mothers (you should be doing nothing but birthing), so I can't remember it all, but I'll get them to you ASAP. It goes along the lines of - 

B - Benefits
R - Risks
A -
I
N - Nothing (what if we do nothing)
S - 

A hospital birth doesn't have to mean that you dance to their tune! You can also do other things like making sure that you make the labour room is YOURS. Your duvet and pillows, your clothes (none of this hospital gown cr4p), your smells, your food, your drink etc. I have a list of things that you can do, I'll get back to you shortly :)


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you so much :D


----------



## DHime

I saw it before even tccing. Made me decide to go completely natural. I am glad for it to. Not the horrifying experience people have with interventions. My going natural saved my life and my ds. I hemoraged severely so I am all for being in a hospital but I am one of those 20%who needed it. To stay drug free, bradley method works great.


----------



## solitaire89

Back now :)

I'd like to credit this to Natal Hypnotherapy...

Brains:

B - Benefits. How will it be helpful?
R - Risks. What are the risks, and don't be fobbed off with "minimal". Of course they're minimal, but WHAT are they?
A - Alternatives. HCP's will offer the routine option. Classic example is that after extended pushing, assisted birth is often the "option". Walking up the stairs is also an option as it helps baby to descend. However, it's not often offered in hospital as it requires finding stairs!
I - Instinct. What is yours telling you?
N - Nothing. What happens if we do nothing?
S - Second Opinion. You are entitled to a second opinion, even in the throes of labour!

I'm not suggesting that you pooh-pooh all offers of intervention (I don't know the reasons that you can't have a HB, so don't want to comment on factors I'm unaware of), there are times when interventions are the right thing, and that is the point to be pleased that we have such an advanced medical system here.

As for what you can do in hospital, what you need to achieve are the "conditions" that are good for conception. Somewhere private, safe, quiet, warm etc.

Now, you can't put locks on the door, but to have your birth partner "get" the door every time someone knocks, rather than them just barge in after a knock/just shouting them to come in.

You can "hide" the medical-ness of the room by "hiding" the kit you don't need. Ask if the "baby-warming" kit can be put outside, or bring sheets/blankets to cover things like that.

Smells are hugely important to humans - most people will know what I mean by the smell of Christmas! It transports you to a different time and place. What you need to do is make the hospital smell vanish by bringing your own. Bring essential oils on tissues, or a scarf to wrap round your face which has been washed in your washing powder.

Being quiet is useful - get people to avoid talking during a contraction.

The key is making you feel comfortable in the space you're in. I know I'm a stuck record, but Natal Hypnotherapy have a Birth Prep CD which is specifically designed for hospital births. It contains post-hypnotic suggestions which use triggers that you will find in hospitals resulting in a relaxation response in you. I used the home birth version for my HB and I recommend the programme to everyone. If I think of anything else I'll let you know :)


----------



## magicwhisper

all that infomation is brilliant that is all amazing i can;t thank you enough
i will have to look up that cd :D
a childhood condition means they put me under consultant care but i am low risk :thumbup:


----------



## solitaire89

I highly recommend it :) If you have any more questions, feel free to shout me. I'm sure that the other ladies here who have used Natal Hypnotherapy will also be pleased to answer any questions.


----------



## Srrme

I watched this yesterday. I've seen it before too, but had forgotten most of it. It's pretty scary. I am going to try for as natural a birth as I can. No epidural here! :lol:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Yes I watched it when i was pregnant and it was definitely sterngthened my decision in going natural. I already had a midwife anyway and was open to the idea of no-epidural birth but this movie made up my mind even more.

I would say though that I think a lot of what happens in the documantary is more common in the US, just more money driven industry than Canada. Here in Canada, or at least in Ottawa where I'm from, the hospitals do not have such high intervensions rates. The two main hospitals in Ottawa are very midwife friendly and the rate of C-section has dropped in the last few years.


----------



## Kate7590

iv just finished watching this. I had already planned to give birth in a birth centre rather than a hospital, and try to go as natural as possible, and this doc has made my mind up even more.


----------



## Hannahboo

I'm from the us and wanted a alll natural birth with my DD but the hospital I went to seemed okay till I was actually in labor and I felt like they were SHOVING ever idea they had down my throat and used scare tactics for them to be more comfortable rather than me being comfortable and at ease!! Very disappointed in my first delivery and can't wait till I have the chance to do it right!


----------



## melfy77

I watched it. But yes, it's a US thing. Here in Canada I'd say things are a lot ''better''. My hospital has a rate of C-sections of about 20%, but also specializes in high-risk pregnancies and births...I gave birth in that hospital, had an epidural because of terrible back labor (really hoping for a ''front'' labor this time:wacko:) but still had a very good experience :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

Here in Australia we have mostly midwife led care if you go through the free public system or you can go private (if you are insured) and choose your OB. The c-section rate is still about 30% in the public system but some private hospitals have a 50% rate.

While its not as bad as the US there are many hospital interventions and policies that lead to women ending up with c-sections. I think the doco is useful for at least opening your eyes to what hospitals can be like so you can at least question what you are told rather than blindly follow them because 'they know best'.


----------



## babyface15

I loved the business of being born too! it was what first opened my eyes up to the benefit of natural birth, why you should think critically about birth intervention and it really empowered me as a mother to be. I got my husband to watch as well and he really loved it too. in fact, he quickly changed from wanting me to have an epidural to being fully on board for my natural childbirth goal.

My baby turned out to be posterior and I had a very lengthy pushing stage. I was told by all doctors and nurses that if I'd gotten the epidural I would have ended up with a c section since I needed to move around to get her to turn. I credit the business of being born for saving me from needing a csection :)


----------



## Kat541

Pregnant in America is really good, too.


----------

